# Neuer PREMIUM-SMS Abzock SPAM 88889 (Schni-Schna-Schnappi)



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

Am 02. Februar 2005 habe ich um 18:00 folgende
ABZOCK-SPAM SMS erhalten, ein Bekannter hat eine inhaltsgleiche
ABZOCK-SPAM SMS ebenfalls erhalten:

Schni-Schna-Schnappi als Klingelton für Dein Handy.
Schicke eine SMS mit SCHNAPPI an 88889 und
singe mit Schnappi (3 Töne im Monatsabo/2,99€)

Ich habe noch nie "mobilen Content" oder irgendwas
anderes jemals bestellt und erhalte dennoch diese 
ABZOCK-SPAM SMS.

Besonders perfide: Die Absenderkennung ist die
PREMIUM-SMS-NUMMER!!! 

Hier werden bewußt die Schwächsten unter uns 
knallhart abgezockt!

Wie kann ich herausfinden, wer die  .....  sind,
die da dahinterstecken?

Was kann ich tun?

Woher haben die meine Nummer???

 :x  :evil:  :dagegen:  :kotz:  :abgelehnt: 

Georg

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, modaction _


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2005)

*Re: Neuer PREMIUM-SMS Abzock SPAM 88889 (Schni-Schna-Schnapp*



			
				Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich tun?


Beschwerde an die www.regtp.de .


			
				Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich herausfinden, wer die ......  sind,
> die da dahinterstecken?


Bei der zuvor genannten Gelegenheit nach dem Mieter der Nummer fragen. Den sich ergebenden Reseller ebenfalls fragen und den danach auch. Und wenn Du keine Antwort mehr bekommst, weißt Du (evtl.) wer als der letztverantwortliche dahinter stecken könnte - was die private Ermittlung jedoch bringen soll, bleibt der Phantasie überlassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2005)

wow! t-mobile sagt:
" Anbieter: Minick AG
Amsinckstrasse 69
20097 Hamburg!"


> weitere Premium-Kurzwahlnummern: 88888, 89988, 77444, 82000, 82001, 82002, 82003, 82004, 82005, 82006, 82007, 82008, 82010, 82030, 82050, 82222, 82802, 83000, 83333, 84323, 84324, 84466, 84477, 86188



siehe
http://www.t-mobile.de/premiumsms/1,7528,7833-_,00.html

______________
off topic:
die angegebene servicenummer der minick verwenden auch andere Anbieter, siehe
http://www.talkline.de/kundenservice/informationen/allgemein/agb/download/vf_mobile_payment.pdf

_______________
offshore topic:
minick&tststs - da war auch noch was... bitte ein lesezeichen setzen...
internet clearing steht da mit Hamburger Nummer, soso... Kuckt mal an, wer alles die gleiche service-Nummer hat. Was bedeutet das??? Ich hab da angerufen: "Hier ist die Minick AG, sie rufen außerhalb unserer Geschäftszeiten an"


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2005)

Das bunte Lesezeichen gibts im Anhang dazu - hat mit schni-schna-schnappi meines Wissens nichts zu tun, zumindest rechnen aber die Hamburger irgendwas bei E-dev in Zumikon ab - oder umgekehrt. 

to be eruierted

@schni-schna-schnappi: Beschwerde bei Minick?
http://www.heise.de/mobil/newsticker/meldung/33836


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @schni-schna-schnappi: Beschwerde bei Minick?
> http://www.heise.de/mobil/newsticker/meldung/33836





> Die SMS-Anbieter waren über die Geschäftspraktiken einiger ihrer Kunden erschrocken...



....komme aus dem Schreien bald nimmer raus:  :vlol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2005)

übrigens fand ich Schni-Schna-Schnappi-Klingeltöne über Minick-Nummern und ohne tststs - bei poptone  (siehe Bestellfenster)
(siehe auch schna***:t* )
Frage: wenn die Universal die Rechte an Schnappi hat, haben die dann nicht die Rechte an allen Schnappi-Klingeltönen? Wäre es dann nicht unerlaubt, mit Schnappi zu werben und dann auch noch für ein Abo??? Oder aber ist Universal der Anbieter oder der Anbieter von Universal lizensiert? Wäre es dann nicht peinlich für Universal, dass ihr Angebot so beworben wird? (Universal & Minick sind übrigens Partner)
Drehe man's, wie man's braucht (und Schnappi den Hals um)

*[off-topic]*
P.S.: zum Bildchen... bei der 0900er steht übrigens noch "Distefora Mobile Zumikon", aber das ist jetzt auch "Minick". Im Jahr 2001, noch unter dem Stadtplanererben Alex F* aus Hamburg, engagierte man sich gegen die Vermüllung mit SMS:
http://www.welt.de/daten/2001/01/29/0129hw218914.htx


> Gegen dieses so genannte Spamming zieht seit kurzem die Distefora AG zu Felde. Die Unternehmensgruppe, die von dem Hamburger Stadtplan-Erben Alex* F* geführt wird, machte erst im vergangenen Monat Schlagzeilen, als sie für 1,6 Milliarden Mark ihre Mehrheitsbeteiligung an der in Harburg ansässigen Ision Internet AG veräußerte. Eine weitere Tochterfirma der Gruppe, die Hamburger Distefora Mobile GmbH, bietet jetzt im Internet eine Robinsonliste für alle SMS-Geplagten an.


Nachdem Herr Alex* F* "kleinere Probleme" wegen "kleinerer Ungereimtheiten" bei einem "kleineren Geschäftchen" hatte, wurde Distefora Mobile von Minick wieder zurück gekauft. Wer dabei wie viel Geld wo investiert hat, muss man wohl einen Börsenexperten fragen...
Offenbar ließ der Contentanbieter, der beteiligt war, etwas springen. Wer weiß das schon. Im Jahr 2003 hatte dieser jedenfalls die Mehrheit.
Minick ist der größte Anbieter für sms in Europa, glaube ich. 
2002 verewigte Minickboss T*T* sich in einem Wireless-Games-Foren, wobei eine interessante Diskussion entstand: 
http://www.wgamer.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=197
_We are not a mobile game company but for example last month we had on average 467.000 Premium priced SMS traffic per each day_ !!!

apropos Alex F: Sieht nicht so schlecht aus für ihn - oder weiss jemand was Neues?

http://www.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/artikel/0,2828,335609,00.html


----------

